# My Electric Blue Balloon Rams Video



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

I got a pair of Electric Blue Balloon Rams form Richard yesterday , they are so cute  
The male sometime chasing the female , I hope they are actually male and female!






It was too many fish in my tank for past 2 month and the nitrate level was up, algae grown all over my tank, but it is getting better now.


----------



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

they look m/f to me.... i have 3 pairs from him. one pair is giant and breeds....good luck with yours


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Richard has the best ones, they r so nice. And yes looks like a m and f


----------

